# My current 4 laner Layout.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's my current set up, it's Tyco using both Quik-Lok & Quik-Clik track sitting on three 4x8 tables with the back table trimmed down about 17", power is supplied by 4 stock Tyco wall power packs with 6 power taps added so far. The guard rails are temporary untill I get all the borders/aprons done I'm using 1/4" MDF to make them.

The track is challenging and fast with the longest straightaway measuring 16'6", I plan on adding some slight elevations and some scenery as well.










The back corner area,


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Good use of the space...how long is the running length of the layout?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man that looks like a lot of fun to race!!! good job! 

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree, sweet looker! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> Good use of the space...how long is the running length of the layout?


I measured one of the inner lanes and it came to about 104' give or take a few inches.

Also while putting in some of the borders I didn't like the way these two curves were to close to each other,









So I moved the S corner out a bit and now it works better since I was planning on raising this section of track anyway.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I really dig the layout. LIke he said, I think it was a great use of space available. It looks like it would be really fun to race on and might even be somewhat even from lane to lane. Cant wait to see it when its done!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Tyco!


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

That is huge for an HO layout! What are lap times like?


----------

